# ipod touch contest



## mohitsoni (Jul 1, 2008)

when will the result or lucky no desplayed of the ipod touch contest.


----------



## gnitz (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey yes, even I'm waiting for the results. Will they only be displayed in the July issue or will it be displayed online too? Like the previous issue said.


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 1, 2008)

all of us r waiting 4 dat only.......hehe....every1 wants ipod touch.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 2, 2008)

evewin89 said:


> all of us r waiting 4 dat only.......hehe....every1 wants ipod touch.


For free


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 2, 2008)

It will be in the magazine, AFAIK


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 2, 2008)

they mentioned in the issue that it will b on the website as well. im waitin for the results. if any of u win, then please inform us so that v can envy u.


----------



## casanova (Jul 2, 2008)

Where's my ipod touch?


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 2, 2008)

No reply frm "TEAM DIGIT vry bad....


----------



## rathu (Jul 3, 2008)

*does any1 know wen d ipod touch contest results(june 2008) will be put up in d site?*

i just cant wait!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

I’ve been hearing an awful lot about this lately. What is this all about anyway?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 4, 2008)

woh its about lesser mortals who read Digit and not MacWorld! Actually Digit is running a lottery. In all June issues there was a number. If your number matches the one they declare, you get a free 8GB ipod touch!


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 4, 2008)

where is "my" ipod touch team DIGIT?


----------



## muhindrabarthakur (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: ipod touch contest::: Result*

Can anybody tell me when and where the *ipod result* will be declared .... *pls help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*  _com on_
*waiting*
*waiting*
*waiting*
*waiting*


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> woh its about lesser mortals who read Digit and not MacWorld!


LOL! 

It’s _Macworld_, by the way, not “MacWorld”.


----------



## ruck_fules (Jul 4, 2008)

_Yep, the last page in the June issue said that the results will be available in the website as well as the mag. So waiting for the outcome _!


----------



## k6153r (Jul 4, 2008)

Results will be delayed to boost Digit sales.


----------



## k6153r (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: does any1 know wen d ipod touch contest results(june 2008) will be put up in d si*

Results will be delayed to boost Digit sales.


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: does any1 know wen d ipod touch contest results(june 2008) will be put up in d si*

Link Here


----------



## Ambar (Jul 4, 2008)

k6153r has a point there...


----------



## patelpritesh (Jul 7, 2008)

*where is iPod Touch Giveaway?*

Where are the winners?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

_*Moved to Chit Chat cause there's lots of people creating new threads about this*_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

evewin89 said:


> all of us r waiting 4 dat only.......hehe....every1 wants ipod touch.


Not me. I would be happier with just the amount of iPod Touch. That way I can get something better than the white elephant.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ Yep. I don't think the iPod Touch would be ideal for a Linux user...


----------



## kiranAnand (Jul 8, 2008)

hey...think digit team...where is my ipod touch???


----------



## Ambar (Jul 8, 2008)

go to announcements section ull find it thr..


----------



## amitsrv (Jul 10, 2008)

* Guys I've Been Waitin For It Too..........i Hope I Get One Too*


----------



## dirtyspidy (Jul 10, 2008)

mohitsoni said:


> when will the result or lucky no desplayed of the ipod touch contest.


plz anybody tel me how to see da winners of d ipod touch contest online


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?f=10&a=12


----------



## koushic (Jul 11, 2008)

i think it'll be released in mid of this month.


----------



## mapuia (Aug 19, 2008)

any1 of u won the contest?


----------



## trublu (Aug 19, 2008)

^ OMG,change ur avatar!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^yeah change your avatar !


----------



## iamvegeta (Sep 8, 2008)

Can any1 tell me, how to see the code and see if I have won or not.

Can any1 tell me how to see the winners.
Plz do tell me.


----------



## iamvegeta (Sep 10, 2008)

hi dude.....can u tell me where can i see if i ve won a contest or not ?


----------



## mrasool (Sep 26, 2008)

It is already the end of September. 

Can somebody tell me if the results have been published in the July edition or anywhere online ?


----------



## codyhulk (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess contest was just for our leg pulling.


----------

